# hopefuly the last time i do this



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

there are tuns of pictures of the same thing. there is a picture for everyone lol. its not active and it does kill everything. its like 5 inches. its in a 20 long with a 300gph pump (almost 300). stays in one spot. i how its a rhom cause ill put it in my 55 if it is. if its a compression its gettin sold mostlikely. it was sold to me as a black piranha (stupid ass name its like sayin its a serra) but i wasnt very good with the serra piranha


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I'm gonna say S. altuvei


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

how sure? i wand a rhom i hate when they dont sell you what you want lol but i got him cheap


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

That's a very nice compressus, and I'm very sure.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Defenitely a compressus....


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

looks like a compressus


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

THATS NOT WHAT I WANTED!!!!!!!!!lol well im putting it up for trade look for it. im goin to use this topic for putting up pics


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

"qickshot said:


> THATS NOT WHAT I WANTED!!!!!!!!!lol well im putting it up for trade look for it. im goin to use this topic for putting up pics
> [snapback]1073292[/snapback]​


Seems thats what most who buy compressus are dissappointed when the fish is called
" compressus".

Dont buy any fish with bar markings on it's flanks, and learn what a sanchezi looks like, and maybe you will end up with a rhom I guess thats what you want.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

yeah but i bought him when i first got in you cant come in to the hobby knowing everything


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Compressus without a doubt


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

compy! imo


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

compressus.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

so you were buying a fish for its name and not how it looks?

If you didnt like the look of it then why did you buy it? Or if you do like the look of it why get rid of it now youve found out its not a rhom?


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i dont get what your asking i thout it was a juvi rhom and thought it would get red eyes and turn black... hense the name black piranha... but i did not know, at the time, that the name black piranha was used so widely. so now that i know its not what i wanted im getting rid of it and replaceng it wit a rhom


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

"qickshot said:



> i dont get what your asking i thout it was a juvi rhom and thought it would get red eyes and turn black... hense the name black piranha... but i did not know, at the time, that the name black piranha was used so widely. so now that i know its not what i wanted im getting rid of it and replaceng it wit a rhom
> [snapback]1077486[/snapback]​


illnino's compressus. They turn dark and get red eyes. No fish is going to turn black on that white gravel though


----------

